# Joining Spun Yarn...



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there a recommended way of doing this - joining one length of spun yarn (done on the spindle) to the next after it is taken off? 

I have been taking them off the spindle and washing, drying w/ a weight, but have little bunches of yarn - how can/should I join them?


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

You can take a nostipine (?) (wooding dowel that is a little smaller on one end so you can slip the ball off) Anyway you take the wooden dowel and leave a tale of yarn then with your finger against the yarn on the dowel start going up a little bit then down as you bring it around the dowel. Keep following the yarn around and around up then down and follow it around. When you are done you have a nice compact ball and you can take the inside tale that is sticking out and the outside one and put them together and in the opposit direction as you spun it you can ply the two ends and feed the yarn from the inside and outside till its all plyed up back onto your spindle. You can go slow as to not tangle your ball. Its hard to explain but it you look it up on you-tube it has a good vid. on it
this lady on youtube used a heavy cardboard tube and it worked out great here is the url
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=94_r_LYGrpo&mode=related&search=[/ame]


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I use a weavers knot for just about any join I make.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What's a weaver's knot, Grams??

For joining two pieces of wool yarn, frazzle up the ends, then wet your fingers and felt the two ends together.

eta: Weavers knot

http://www.theropepeople.com/WeaversKnoti.html

http://www.weaving.cc/leasesticks/knots2.html

I think this one has the best description and pictures!
http://www.apparent-wind.com/knots/sheet-bend/


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep, that's it. The one I use to teach people was off of Margaret Coe's website, but it doesn't appear to be on there anymore. I actually learned this knot when weaving a hickory rocker seat. It makes a pretty small knot and will take a great amount of stress, which is very important if you actually tie a knot in weaving. So now I just use it for about anytime I need to make a join. Did I mention I'm lazy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lazy?? sound pret-ty dang smart to me, Grams!

Loving your new label - Fiber Crone!


----------

